# is there any technical reason I can't tow a mini?



## cecirdr (Aug 9, 2005)

We full time RV and the mini looks like the perfect tow vehicle. But, I know that BMW says that towing a manual transmission 3 series will void the warranty. Does that apply to the Mini also? What technically could be the problem?

It's not like I plan to try to get them to cover rock dings (gonna go a clear bra or tow shield anyway) or alignment probs (if I turn too soon and pull the car over a curb). i've never dragged a car over the curb, but I understand that a warranty wouldn't apply for that.

So...does anyone here know whether a manual transmission Mini is officially towable...or what the mechanical issue would be if it isn't?

Thanks,
Ceci


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Can't answer your question, but why not get a small lightweight (aluminium) trailer for the MINI? Will help protect it, reduce wear and tear on it, and you'd have a really cool set-up... :dunno:


----------



## gtt1920 (Aug 12, 2004)

No. You don't want to tow a MINI, becuase just as with the 3er, the warranty could be voided. (it's not a definite, by the way...it just gives the dealer some leeway if they can't fix a problem)

as far as mechanical issues, with a manual there shouldn't be much concern...but i agree with salvator. why not buy a small trailer and tow the MINI? heaven knows, it's small enough, the trailer shouldn't cost a whole lot! i would want to save the mileage, anyway


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

Not really relevant but I've always been curious. If you tow a car with all 4 wheel on the ground but without the car turned on, do the miles register?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

crvtt said:


> Not really relevant but I've always been curious. If you tow a car with all 4 wheel on the ground but without the car turned on, do the miles register?


Depends... some cars odometers work off the transmission (my old S-10 pickup comes to mind... revving it in the snow registered 60 mph... ) I would assume it would not register while being towed... On the other hand, my '67 VW Beetle odometer is attached to the front wheel hub... it registers with any sort of movement... in fact, it had a back-up light switch that used the reverse movement of the odometer cable to turn on the back up light... the inspection guys used to think I was pulling their leg when they'd tell me put it in reverse, and I'd tell them they'd have to spin the front tire backwards for it to work... :rofl:


----------



## Reefminis (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd just go the lightweight aluminum trailer route. But then again, I've never been a big fan of towbar and tow dolly towing. With a trailer, you are putting no wear and tear on the car.


----------

